# Sikkens Cetol Finishes



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I am going to be building some patio furniture. This is the recommended finish:

http://www.nam.sikkens.com/pdf/cetol_1-23_plus_brochure.pdf

Does anyone have any experience with it, or thoughts as to its durability? It is pretty expensive stuff. 
rstermer


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a friend who makes a lot of outdoor furniture like adirondak chairs and picnic tables and Sikkens is the ONLY finish he will use. He swears by it for durability. I have never used it but if I do make anything for outdoors I would trust his advise and try it.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> I have a friend who makes a lot of outdoor furniture like adirondak chairs and picnic tables and Sikkens is the ONLY finish he will use. He swears by it for durability. I have never used it but if I do make anything for outdoors I would trust his advise and try it.


Thanks Canuckgirl! At $58 US per gallon it ought to be pretty good stuff. Does he use the UV overcoat too, or just the primer?
rstermer


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

He only uses the primer, but at least 3 coats. He doesn't stain any of his furniture, it's all natural finish. He doesn't use any pressure treated woods either just normal cedar and pine. I had one of his cedar picnic tables for 12 years. It looked a little worn after that time but I never recoated it and it was still in very good shape. It was outdoors all year in sun, rain and snow. I think that's a pretty good testimonial for the product.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A friend wanted wife and I to help re-coat her log cabin after 40 years. She bought Sikkins, which I thought was a waste of money. (she paid $75 a gal. with UV inhibitors) 
I remain amazed at the durability and obvious quality. After 3 years of some pretty tough winters, and hot, sunny summers, it looks as good as the day after we applied it. (two coats).
I highly recommend that stuff!
Gene


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I've applied Sikkens systems and other exterior stains and sealers. It is one of the better products out there. My experience with decks and wood furniture tell me that whatever product is used, maintenance will be needed. It is hard to quantify cost and/or quality of product on horizontal surfaces since they all need renewing within a couple of years. FWIW, I'll be using a straight oil based product on my new cedar deck. I'm leaning towards a combination of linseed and tung oil, at the moment. The problem with using the linseed oil combination is the amount of drying time involved.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have never heard of it, but have now, will be looking into it. Thanks for the post.


----------

